# shotgun scope?



## billybob (Aug 31, 2004)

I am going w/ a new setup this year and wondering what type of scope to get for my remington 1100? -slugun- w/ a good wideview. The best for the money....... :beer:


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Sorry for the late response, I would buy the Bushnell Trophy 3-9x
Great scope, pretty affordable imo.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Look at a fixed power scope with high quality optics for your set up. The range for a shotgun is about 150 yards so the need for a vari is limited.

A high quality scope will give you a huge advantage for light gathering in the dusk and dawn of hunting. I lived in WI for 6 years and hunted with a 4X Nikon on a 870. Your scope can do more for you than anything else.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

yup 4x is good, I say 3-9 because when I used shotgun it was nice to really zoom in to see what the specs of the animal was. 4x im sure is much cheaper also so thats a plus :beer:


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

Get a 2.5 or a 4 fixed power scope. Use a good pair of binos for checking out the size of the deer. If anything bugs me more its some jacka-- looking at me though his scope!!! :sniper:


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

lol well, if you think the person is a deer and zoom in on him then its pretty sad  not everyone has binoculars, although i suggest getting a pair to use while you hunt or a rangefinder so you dont have to scare sensitive people :wink:


----------



## izaak23923 (Jan 9, 2005)

i prefer not to put scopes on shotguns


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

My dad has one of those red dot scopes with 2x he is 59 and has had it for about 5yrs. He really likes it he says that it is easy to find the deer and has no trouble in the tree like you tend to with a high power scope.


----------

